# How do I remove my driver's side Front Seat(Passat)



## Sword147 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a 1999 VW Passat and I need to get to the Comfort Control device under the driver's seat and I could not figure out how to unbolt the seat.
Thanks, Zack


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: How do I remove my driver's side Front Seat(Passat) (Sword147)*

Move the seat all the way forward. Go to the back seat, and take off the two plastic pieces that cover the rails. Now push the seat all the way back. Look under the seat, and you will see two bolts facing the back of the car(10mm I believe). Remove those two, unplug the airbag plug, and Boom you're done!


----------



## tbmccann (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: How do I remove my driver's side Front Seat(Passat) (vdubb3dan)*

just to add to what vdubb3dan said, if the seats feel stuck after unbolting them (like mine did in my Jetta) you can sit in the seat when its unbolted and lean back to "break" them free


----------



## Sword147 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: How do I remove my driver's side Front Seat(Passat) (vdubb3dan)*

How am I supposed to get those 10mm bolts off...
Mine are 1/3 way under the carpet and I do not want to rip the carpet out(lazyyy)
I'm only doing this because the "comfort system" box is under there and mine has died...
thanks.


----------

